# Recommended breeders for non-field line darker golden retrievers



## neuvilla (Jan 17, 2017)

My wife and I are interested in getting our first dog, and we'd like to start with a puppy. We've been drawn to golden retrievers after briefly fostering a 14 month male border collie, who was unfortunately struggling to settle in our urban environment.

We've both realised that while we are active, and would like a dog to go running with and to get us out more, it's very important that we also have a dog that can switch off and relax during the day while I'm working from home, or in the evening when we're both reading or watching TV. This would be after we have exercised it (we're thinking about 1 to 2 hours per day) as well as trained it. 

From what I've read, golden retrievers are capable of doing lots of exercise but they will happily relax when required.

I realise that an important part of this is training, and we are prepared to work hard from the beginning to instil this in the dog. But we also don't want to be fighting a losing battle, as we started to feel like we might do with a border collie.

Now, neither of us are mad keen on the very white golden retrievers, and we'd also prefer a lighter boned, smaller one. We really like the look of field line ones, but we get the feeling that they might not suit us as a pet. We're based in the UK, and wondered if anyone knew of any breeders that might breed golden retrievers for pet homes and to suit our lifestyle, but that look more similar to field ones. If you have any recommendations that would be greatly appreciated. We're willing to wait for a bit if required. Oh, and by asking this I don't mean to say we are prioritising colour. This is why we're willing to wait, as we want the right dog in regards to health and temperament, and then hopefully the colour and structure that we'd like too.

Many thanks!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

If you are careful of the breedline you get from a working line dog, then I think you will be ok.
Don't look at lines which have been bred for years to predominantly compete in trials, look for lines that work but are still capable of trialing. The work of a Golden in the field generally requires them to sit quietly while waiting for a retrieve, then high bursts of energy while retrieving and then settling again

http://thegoldenretrieverclub.co.uk/working-news-page/

There are usually area clubs too that would probably be happy to give you advice and let you go and watch at some events.

I know where I would go for my next Golden, but he rarely breeds

I would not get a dog with Holway anywhere in the last 3 generations, not because they are anything but excellent dogs but because they are far too hot for the average owner/handler


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

neuvilla said:


> We've both realised that while we are active, and would like a dog to go running with and to get us out more, it's very important that we also have a dog that can switch off and relax during the day while I'm working from home, or in the evening when we're both reading or watching TV. This would be after we have exercised it (we're thinking about 1 to 2 hours per day) as well as trained it.


This is the sort of routine/regime I have with my Welsh Sheepdog and her 2 daughters (half Border Collie) apart from the running bit. Welsh Sheepdogs have much more of an 'off' switch than BCs, are smaller than GRs and might have more of the physique you were first thinking of if you started with fostering a BC. It's also worth looking at English Shepherds that are similar in temperament/workiness.
My lot normally have a walk of about 30-45 mins in the morning, an hour or more in the afternoon or evening according to work and how long it stays light, plus an agility or obedience training class most weeks. The rest of the time, they're happy to doss around. Recently, in anticipation of reduced activity after I have a new knee installed (next week if it goes ahead), I've been cutting back on the walking. It hasn't made any difference.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

My golden is what's termed as a dual purpose golden retriever, meaning that she is bred to be able to work in the field and do well on the show ring - a happy medium. More breeders in the West Country are begining to go down the route of breeding dual purpose dogs. One breeder I like the look of is Stormerick, Purbarn is another.
Working Goldens are often on the smaller slender side and they can be very hot dogs, but equally some aren't. Also what is very important is to search for a breeder who is breeding for a sound temperament and to go and meet their breeding dogs to assess their temperament.
Isla is a very relaxed easy going dog. Round the house she happily dozes waiting for what's going to happen next. The moment there's a hint of a walk in the offing then she is ready and will go as far as you like, but will also be just as happy with a shorter walk. What she likes best is being with her people. As a puppy she was hard work as she was into everything and didn't sleep much, but she matured into a lovely well mannered easy to train dog.


----------



## neuvilla (Jan 17, 2017)

rona said:


> If you are careful of the breedline you get from a working line dog, then I think you will be ok.
> Don't look at lines which have been bred for years to predominantly compete in trials, look for lines that work but are still capable of trialing. The work of a Golden in the field generally requires them to sit quietly while waiting for a retrieve, then high bursts of energy while retrieving and then settling again
> 
> There are usually area clubs too that would probably be happy to give you advice and let you go and watch at some events.
> ...


Great, thank you for your advice. I'll contact our local area club and see if they have any recommendations. I'll also look out for Holway in the line and avoid that.

When I was doing research on border collies, I often heard that working border collies are also good at relaxing, because they require bursts of energy to herd the sheep and then need to be able to relax. But even though I do like border collies, from our experience with the collie, and what people say, as well as living in a city, it seems far too big a risk to go for one. It does seem though that GRs make a much more suitable pet for inexperienced dog owners like ourselves.


----------



## neuvilla (Jan 17, 2017)

Burrowzig said:


> This is the sort of routine/regime I have with my Welsh Sheepdog and her 2 daughters (half Border Collie) apart from the running bit. Welsh Sheepdogs have much more of an 'off' switch than BCs, are smaller than GRs and might have more of the physique you were first thinking of if you started with fostering a BC. It's also worth looking at English Shepherds that are similar in temperament/workiness.
> My lot normally have a walk of about 30-45 mins in the morning, an hour or more in the afternoon or evening according to work and how long it stays light, plus an agility or obedience training class most weeks. The rest of the time, they're happy to doss around. Recently, in anticipation of reduced activity after I have a new knee installed (next week if it goes ahead), I've been cutting back on the walking. It hasn't made any difference.


Thanks for this information. I had actually looked a little into English Shepherds and heard they were a bit more mellow than border collies, but I was a bit wary as I didn't know whether this would still mean they were mellow enough for us. I hadn't looked at welsh sheepdogs, apart from watching a few minutes of a TV programme about them, but I'll have a little look. I suspect we need to try and meet some owners of these dogs really.

If I'm honest, I think the exercise we'd be able to offer the dog would be more like an hour each day. We may well, and would probably, do more, but I don't want to start with that assumption and end up finding out that we couldn't or did not want to be out for two hours every day. Living in the city and with both of us fairly busy during the week, we'd occasionally like to be able to take the dog out in the morning for a short round the block trot for half an hour and for it still to be happy until the next day when we could take it out for a proper bit of exercise for one or two hours. Every weekend we'd take it out for a much longer hike or do something else with it to really give it a run out.

Based on your knowledge, do you think either the Welsh Sheepdog or ES might still work for us?


----------



## neuvilla (Jan 17, 2017)

Siskin said:


> My golden is what's termed as a dual purpose golden retriever, meaning that she is bred to be able to work in the field and do well on the show ring - a happy medium. More breeders in the West Country are begining to go down the route of breeding dual purpose dogs. One breeder I like the look of is Stormerick, Purbarn is another.
> Working Goldens are often on the smaller slender side and they can be very hot dogs, but equally some aren't. Also what is very important is to search for a breeder who is breeding for a sound temperament and to go and meet their breeding dogs to assess their temperament.
> Isla is a very relaxed easy going dog. Round the house she happily dozes waiting for what's going to happen next. The moment there's a hint of a walk in the offing then she is ready and will go as far as you like, but will also be just as happy with a shorter walk. What she likes best is being with her people. As a puppy she was hard work as she was into everything and didn't sleep much, but she matured into a lovely well mannered easy to train dog.


Isla sounds wonderful and she's exactly what we're looking for! And we also fully acknowledge that the first 18 months will require lots of hard work with a puppy, and are happy to put the work in. Would you be able to tell me the breeder for Isla?

Another thing to say is that, while I prefer the look of working line retrievers, the temperament really is the priority.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

neuvilla said:


> Thanks for this information. I had actually looked a little into English Shepherds and heard they were a bit more mellow than border collies, but I was a bit wary as I didn't know whether this would still mean they were mellow enough for us. I hadn't looked at welsh sheepdogs, apart from watching a few minutes of a TV programme about them, but I'll have a little look. I suspect we need to try and meet some owners of these dogs really.
> 
> If I'm honest, I think the exercise we'd be able to offer the dog would be more like an hour each day. We may well, and would probably, do more, but I don't want to start with that assumption and end up finding out that we couldn't or did not want to be out for two hours every day. Living in the city and with both of us fairly busy during the week, *we'd occasionally like to be able to take the dog out in the morning for a short round the block trot for half an hour and for it still to be happy until the next day when we could take it out for a proper bit of exercise for one or two hours.* Every weekend we'd take it out for a much longer hike or do something else with it to really give it a run out.
> 
> Based on your knowledge, do you think either the Welsh Sheepdog or ES might still work for us?


Depending on the individual dog, and as long as it was only occasionally, it should be possible - though a GR would likely not be happy with so little exercise either. You'd also have to give the dog some mental stimulation at home - either treat toys or training. Chasing or fetching a ball would be better than walking round the block on lead, or trotting beside a bicycle on an off-road path (once full grown) is a good way of covering a lot of ground in a short space of time.

That TV programme, the one with Kate Humble - her dog is a BC cross.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

I have working lines Goldens. There is a great group on Facebook for Working Golden retrievers.










My dogs are just pets and have to admit I have not met many Goldens who are "hot" rather the issue being too many larger lines becoming elderly before their years due to heavier weights. My older Golden has a number of Holway lines through her pedigree and is a very relaxed dog. Yes they can be full on as pups, which dogs can't? I have nothing to compare to though, my only pup other than my youngest golden was a Flatcoat which are known as being bananas.

A number of show breeders ARE introducing field lines, cannot imagine many field breeders would purposely introduce show lines. Not only would it put a resulting dog at disadvantage for trials or working, but the cancer rates in working lines does seem to hold lower than the show lines.

There are a number of people discussing their litter plans on https://m.facebook.com/groups/304087326360033


----------



## morphtastic (Feb 5, 2015)

I have working line goldies as well. They would all willingly walk and run all day but are quite happy to relax at home and are eager to learn. my young puppy is just 12 weeks.


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

I've got a 16 month old male English Shepherd, they're smart dogs but depending on their lines and age you do get some guarding behaviours with them. They're not a dog you can just do the basics with, they need a job to do. I'm currently doing obedience training with my boy (his breeder does classes in Northampton and as I've seen you've posted on the facebook group it might be something you could pop along to?) and I'm planning on starting canicross with him when he's 18 months


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I know a lot of working line Goldies and to be honest they are the most relaxed dogs you could imagine. Active when out, but then most dogs are. Horizontal laid back when inside, and I know two of them with first-time dog owners. The show line Golden's I know just don't have the same spark, and one I used to look after was a sweet dog, but goodness there was nothing going on upstairs. I'd never known a dog so lacklustre and lacking in any enthusiasm for life! although saying that one of the working line Goldies I know is also a bit thick lol, but temperament wise he'd suit 95% of dog owners.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

neuvilla said:


> Isla sounds wonderful and she's exactly what we're looking for! And we also fully acknowledge that the first 18 months will require lots of hard work with a puppy, and are happy to put the work in. Would you be able to tell me the breeder for Isla?
> 
> Another thing to say is that, while I prefer the look of working line retrievers, the temperament really is the priority.


Breeders affix is Gushigun, but they only breed when they are looking for another working dog and currently have no plans for another litter
Having had show bred dogs they seem not to be as clever or so quick witted. One was nicknamed dimmy daydream for a very good reason


----------



## neuvilla (Jan 17, 2017)

kare said:


> I have working lines Goldens. There is a great group on Facebook for Working Golden retrievers.
> 
> View attachment 297677
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I've joined up to the facebook group. And thanks for the information about the show breeders introducing field lines. From the general impression I'm getting from you and others, it does seem very possible to get a golden retriever with the sort of temperament, form and colour we're looking for, to become the sort of active outside but relaxed inside pet we want.


----------



## neuvilla (Jan 17, 2017)

labradrk said:


> I know a lot of working line Goldies and to be honest they are the most relaxed dogs you could imagine. Active when out, but then most dogs are. Horizontal laid back when inside, and I know two of them with first-time dog owners. The show line Golden's I know just don't have the same spark, and one I used to look after was a sweet dog, but goodness there was nothing going on upstairs. I'd never known a dog so lacklustre and lacking in any enthusiasm for life! although saying that one of the working line Goldies I know is also a bit thick lol, but temperament wise he'd suit 95% of dog owners.


Thanks, good to hear! I'm definitely veering towards the working line. Although am still considering the English Shepherd. Will likely try and meet a few representatives of both to help us make our decision.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Funnily, I bumped into an elderly couple this afternoon, who think they've made a big mistake in getting a Golden Retriever. They've always had GSDs before and thought a Golden was an easy option!!!!


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

rona said:


> Funnily, I bumped into an elderly couple this afternoon, who think they've made a big mistake in getting a Golden Retriever. They've always had GSDs before and thought a Golden was an easy option!!!!


My youngest was hard as a pup. Not having raised a pup before especially. So I would have said the same.

She seemed Autistic like in her lack of desire to bond or look to us to provide.
I could seriously recall her, have a slab of ham and she would do as told immediately but not look for a reward. Her reward was to be allowed to leave again.

But that is because I was looking for a GSD trait in another breed. Really she was a stupid easy dog in her own right...and the bond came by 18 months or so once I found out who she was not who I wanted her to be

In fact only real glitches was learned bad behaviour in one walking location she did not show anywhere else....and the week she decided duvets were in fact just like grass and suitable to wee on


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Speak to Jo at Moonwater Golden Retrievers. She has a mix of working and show lines who make excellent active companions.

http://www.champdogs.co.uk/breeder/25577

https://www.facebook.com/MoonwaterGoldenRetrievers/


----------



## applecrumlin (Mar 8, 2015)

I hope I'm not stirring things up, but have you looked at Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers?
Far fewer of them around (does anyone on PF have one?) but they're smaller and darker than goldens, with a little white.
I have known a few and they are fabulous dogs, but I've never owned one and can't vouch for them.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

applecrumlin said:


> I hope I'm not stirring things up, but have you looked at Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers?
> Far fewer of them around (does anyone on PF have one?) but they're smaller and darker than goldens, with a little white.
> I have known a few and they are fabulous dogs, but I've never owned one and can't vouch for them.


I've heard that they can be quite noisy and have quite a high pitched voice


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

applecrumlin said:


> I hope I'm not stirring things up, but have you looked at Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers?
> Far fewer of them around (does anyone on PF have one?) but they're smaller and darker than goldens, with a little white.
> I have known a few and they are fabulous dogs, but I've never owned one and can't vouch for them.


Tollers are one of my favourite breeds! They aren't as easy going as a GR though I don't think, they are very much working dogs and don't think there's much difference between the show and working lines. (I could be wrong).


----------



## applecrumlin (Mar 8, 2015)

OMG what a din!
I really struggle with dogs who bark a lot, I've never heard this from the ones I know, but the breed has now been deleted from my "maybe one day" list as a precaution!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

rona said:


> I've heard that they can be quite noisy and have quite a high pitched voice


Oh wow, going from my silent dogs to that would drive me up the wall!


----------



## neuvilla (Jan 17, 2017)

Anyone had any experience with Australian Shepherds? 

We're getting better at narrowing down what we want (I think), and it is: Medium size, long/medium-haired, happy with 1 hour of good exercise per day (but potential for more), can be a running partner, and needs to be fairly intelligent, or at least quite biddable as we want to give him/her on-going training.So far we're down to golden retrievers (working line so a bit smaller framed), English Shepherds, and potentially Australian Shepherds.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

@shadowmare owns an Australian Shepherd I believe  hopefully she will be along and offer some advice about the breed.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

neuvilla said:


> Anyone had any experience with Australian Shepherds?
> 
> We're getting better at narrowing down what we want (I think), and it is: Medium size, long/medium-haired, happy with 1 hour of good exercise per day (but potential for more), can be a running partner, and needs to be fairly intelligent, or at least quite biddable as we want to give him/her on-going training.So far we're down to golden retrievers (working line so a bit smaller framed), English Shepherds, and potentially Australian Shepherds.


My Aussie is nearly 4 yo now. Personally, I am careful recommending the breed to first time dog owners. Mainly because many people are optimistic about how much time they will be able to spend with the dog and the breed is not for everyone. Yes, it's not as extreme as BCs but it's still an active breed.
If you are serious about being able to spend at least an hour a day exercising the dog and it won't turn into 1 hour every few days with him sitting in the garden other times and you are interested in dog training or sports then it might be a good breed to consider. 
I personally love the breed and can't imagine not having an Aussie. However, as I said it's not a breed for everyone. Choosing a good breeder and blood lines is really important just because the natural "aloofness" with strangers unfortunately has turned into fear and nervousness or aggression in some lines. Due to their guardian instinct a lot of aussies are quite loud and barky. Generally, activity levels vary between lines. Many show line dogs will be happier to relax and not look for things to do. I can't suggest any breeders as I imported my dog and will most likely be importing the next one again, but as far as I'm aware most breeders have waiting lists.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I had to suggest that the Toller we had here for agility, went elsewhere because of the noise she created throughout the entire lesson. Drove the other handlers and their dogs to a frenzy. Nice dog, but not for the faint hearted IMO. 

I also have two Australian Shepherds here for agility training and Rally-O, I have to say they are super dogs, but again, need a lot of training and not, in my opinion, suitable for first time dog owners. The handlers of these dogs are very experienced and do a lot of work with them from agility, obedience and tracking, they do have an "off" switch when they're at home so I'm told.


----------



## neuvilla (Jan 17, 2017)

shadowmare said:


> My Aussie is nearly 4 yo now. Personally, I am careful recommending the breed to first time dog owners. Mainly because many people are optimistic about how much time they will be able to spend with the dog and the breed is not for everyone. Yes, it's not as extreme as BCs but it's still an active breed.
> If you are serious about being able to spend at least an hour a day exercising the dog and it won't turn into 1 hour every few days with him sitting in the garden other times and you are interested in dog training or sports then it might be a good breed to consider.
> I personally love the breed and can't imagine not having an Aussie. However, as I said it's not a breed for everyone. Choosing a good breeder and blood lines is really important just because the natural "aloofness" with strangers unfortunately has turned into fear and nervousness or aggression in some lines. Due to their guardian instinct a lot of aussies are quite loud and barky. Generally, activity levels vary between lines. Many show line dogs will be happier to relax and not look for things to do. I can't suggest any breeders as I imported my dog and will most likely be importing the next one again, but as far as I'm aware most breeders have waiting lists.


Thank you for your advice. We are definitely serious about the amount we can exercise the dog, but maybe we'd struggle with the dog training/sports, as its not something we know much about, and we lack a car so it might actually be difficult to get to anyway.

I feel like it might be best to give this breed a miss, as it seems a bit risky for first time owners like ourselves.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

As first time owners you do need to appreciate your limits and the type of dog you can own and live with and it does sound as if you are being realistic with this. I know that despite having dogs all my life, I'm now 66, that I couldn't manage a more lively breed such as collies, shepherds etc, and it's highly likely Isla could be our last dog if she lives as long as my last two did (14 and 14.5 years).
I think a golden retriever is an ideal first dog for families. They are friendly and relatively calm, easy to train and easy to a are for, just make sure your vacuum is up to the task of continually sucking up dog hair.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Siskin said:


> As first time owners you do need to appreciate your limits and the type of dog you can own and live with and it does sound as if you are being realistic with this. I know that despite having dogs all my life, I'm now 66, that I couldn't manage a more lively breed such as collies, shepherds etc, and it's highly likely Isla could be our last dog if she lives as long as my last two did (14 and 14.5 years).
> I think a golden retriever is an ideal first dog for families. They are friendly and relatively calm, easy to train and easy to a are for, just make sure your vacuum is up to the task of continually sucking up dog hair.


I was about to say, are you prepared for the hair, I mean aaaaaalllll that hair


----------



## neuvilla (Jan 17, 2017)

AlexPed2393 said:


> I was about to say, are you prepared for the hair, I mean aaaaaalllll that hair


I've read that the field line GRs shed a lot less. Hoping this to be the case if we go down that sort of route.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

neuvilla said:


> I've read that the field line GRs shed a lot less. Hoping this to be the case if we go down that sort of route.


it will depend and the only way to judge that is by seeing what the parents and probably grandparents are like. Whatever you get they will shed almost continuously throughout the year with two periods where it comes out in handfuls. Isla's not too bad, we've had worse, but my Dysons get a good work out.

When you have a dog neutered the coat often changes and also when they get older the coat becomes more woolly. Not sure which sex you are after, but dogs needn't be neutered, but bitches should be once mature.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

neuvilla said:


> Thank you for your advice. We are definitely serious about the amount we can exercise the dog, but maybe we'd struggle with the dog training/sports, as its not something we know much about, and we lack a car so it might actually be difficult to get to anyway.
> 
> I feel like it might be best to give this breed a miss, as it seems a bit risky for first time owners like ourselves.


Not going to lie.. Glad to hear that  I am not a snobbish breed lover who likes to think that their breed requires some special snowflake owners, but I hate it when some people advertise Aussies as the perfect versatile active family dog. They are versatile, but require owners who really want to do stuff with the dog and are happy to have most of their hobbies to revolve around the dog. If you're looking for a dog who is simply active enough to always be up for a game of fetch or be happy to join you on a run, I don't think you need to look at a specifically active breed. IMO most medium/ large breeds that don't have some health issues will suit such a life style that you describe. So then you narrow down those breeds to more biddable/ less complicated training requiring breeds. I do think a golden retriever would suit you nicely. Though, as someone said - be prepared for the hair. Aussies also shed year round with 2 intensive periods.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

AlexPed2393 said:


> I was about to say, are you prepared for the hair, I mean aaaaaalllll that hair


I don't know what you mean? 









Keyleigh is show lines. Their other, darker one is also show they said, but she's very different and doesn't shed anywhere near as much.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Muttly said:


> I don't know what you mean?
> View attachment 297981
> 
> 
> Keyleigh is show lines. Their other, darker one is also show they said, but she's very different and doesn't shed anywhere near as much.


Wow, there's another dog stuck to your floor. Tora was show lines and had a very thick coat, Jodi less so, more silky and fine as she had a fair bit of working lines knocking about in the pedigree. Isla is sort of a bit Inbetween and doesn't seem to have a particularly heavy undercoat.


----------



## applecrumlin (Mar 8, 2015)

Muttly said:


> I don't know what you mean?
> View attachment 297981
> 
> 
> Keyleigh is show lines. Their other, darker one is also show they said, but she's very different and doesn't shed anywhere near as much.


Promise me that's not EVERY day???


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

applecrumlin said:


> Promise me that's not EVERY day???


That depends on the dog too. I walk one at the moment that does that for about 180 days a year 

Mine only did it for about 46 days


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

applecrumlin said:


> Promise me that's not EVERY day???


Not EVERY day, but she is a huge moulter for a lot of the year yup.


----------



## neuvilla (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi all. After looking at various different breeds suggested on this thread, my wife and I are now pretty much certain we want to get a working line golden retriever. We're in contact with a few different breeders with litters due soon, and I'm doing a bit of research into the lines. We've been very open with the breeders and got some really helpful responses. But as we know very little about the working GR world, we don't know much about the parents and their lines. When we've narrowed it down further we will arrange to meet the breeders and the dam. I'm not sure if I need to give the names of the dogs, or if the kennel name is enough. In regards to the latter, we've got Sanwann, Ashmhorgold, Hickorywood, Fallowfen, Holway, Gaytonwood and Moonwater. Any ones we should be wary of for our needs for very calm and very biddable dog?

Also, I'm guessing its not an automatic red flag, but should I be at all worried if litters are advertised on pets4home? I'd always associated it with puppy farms, but happy to stand corrected.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

neuvilla said:


> Hi all. After looking at various different breeds suggested on this thread, my wife and I are now pretty much certain we want to get a working line golden retriever. We're in contact with a few different breeders with litters due soon, and I'm doing a bit of research into the lines. We've been very open with the breeders and got some really helpful responses. But as we know very little about the working GR world, we don't know much about the parents and their lines. When we've narrowed it down further we will arrange to meet the breeders and the dam. I'm not sure if I need to give the names of the dogs, or if the kennel name is enough. In regards to the latter, we've got Sanwann, Ashmhorgold, Hickorywood, Fallowfen, Holway, Gaytonwood and Moonwater. Any ones we should be wary of for our needs for very calm and very biddable dog?
> 
> Also, I'm guessing its not an automatic red flag, but should I be at all worried if litters are advertised on pets4home? I'd always associated it with puppy farms, but happy to stand corrected.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Its an ok place to start as there are a few good breeders on there, worth having a look on champdogs if you don't mind a bit of travelling for the perfect dog


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

neuvilla said:


> Hi all. After looking at various different breeds suggested on this thread, my wife and I are now pretty much certain we want to get a working line golden retriever. We're in contact with a few different breeders with litters due soon, and I'm doing a bit of research into the lines. We've been very open with the breeders and got some really helpful responses. But as we know very little about the working GR world, we don't know much about the parents and their lines. When we've narrowed it down further we will arrange to meet the breeders and the dam. I'm not sure if I need to give the names of the dogs, or if the kennel name is enough. In regards to the latter, we've got Sanwann, Ashmhorgold, Hickorywood, Fallowfen, Holway, Gaytonwood and Moonwater. Any ones we should be wary of for our needs for very calm and very biddable dog?
> 
> Also, I'm guessing its not an automatic red flag, but should I be at all worried if litters are advertised on pets4home? I'd always associated it with puppy farms, but happy to stand corrected.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Holway, Gaytonwood and Moonwater are pretty well known and respected especially Gaytonwood.

I'll have a look at the others


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Holway, Gaytonwood and Moonwater are pretty well known and respected especially Gaytonwood.
> 
> I'll have a look at the others


Personally, after owning one and watching many, I would not suggest a Holway for first timers, they were mainly bred as trialling dogs and as such can be a little hot for the average owner. Brilliant in the right hands though


----------



## morphtastic (Feb 5, 2015)

I agree that Gaytonwood is a well respected line and they are very good workers, however I seem to recall that a few years ago when I was researching kennels for a stud dog I was put off by some of her bitches higher than average/uneven hip scores and after a bit of research on the Kennel Club website some very high hip scores of puppies she has produced. I don't know the bitches that she breeds now but make sure you know their hip and elbow scores before you fall in love with a puppy!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The Ashmhorgold looked good from their website, lots of health testing and dual purpose dogs, not out and out workers, but they only appear to have stud dogs


----------



## Duck toller (Sep 17, 2013)

We have a Golden Retriever, 2 Duck Toller's and a Australia Shepard.

The Goldie is more chilled out, but can act a bit stupid sometimes, whereas the Tollers and Aussie are very on the ball. 

The Goldie sheds the most, and wallows in mud.

All 3 of my breeds will settle easily.

And yes Toller's do scream when they get excited !!


----------

